# Im too old............



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

It is hot and humid here today and I barely made it thru the day. My mind is willing but the body is giving up. I started cramping up abour 11 AM and was having flashbacks of last August when I landed in the hospital from dehydration.


I thought this would be an easy job but I didn't get out of there until 4PM.

20 apace panel, jambed with twins. We added 3 120 circuits and a 30 amp 240v AC circuit for the room addition/remodel so I needed more space. 











I got the old one off pretty quickly, about an hour, but I had to go inside and reroute all the home runs thru 5 rafters (flat roof) because the demo'd the soffit they were in. It was a struggle after that.










I got all the inside HR's terminated and went to lunch at about noon. The misc BS seemed to take forever. My hands and back were cramping as I tried to force more water down. It sucked. 

I used a 30 space panel because it was sitting in the warehouse and times are tough. I used sealtight ro finish up a couple items because it was hot, late and I needed to go home. It's not my favorite thing to do but it's legal (if I would have strapped it) , it's quick and there was quite a mess going on back there anyway with the cable, phone, plumbing etc.


Yes, there are bushings where the cables enter.










Here is how we make it bearable to work in the sun when it's 150 degrees.

Umbrella and a fan baby!










I've been home for 3 hours and am just now starting to feel normal.

I'm officially over the hill.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dude, you are the service change master. How many of those do you do a week?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I feel for ya (don't think I could work in that heat). I take a little apple juice with me - the potassium metabolizes quickly and helps cramps go away (for me)


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We are in our hot time of the year here too. Upper 60s low 70s in the day low 50s at night.:sweatdrop:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Dude, you are the service change master. How many of those do you do a week?


 I agree.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> We are in our hot time of the year here too. Upper 60s low 70s in the day low 50s at night.:sweatdrop:


Then you get down to minus 30 in the winter.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, looks good to me.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you wear the Adidas sneakers at least?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Even though you're a sneaker wearing hack who wouldn't know a code book if it slapped you over the head, nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Did you wear the Adidas sneakers at least?


 I see he kept his shoes out of the picture today.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw in the pics you had a good sized fan. 

I have seen fans a little bigger than that and they have a place to connect a water hose and it feels like you have an a/c duct on you. 

You might try Grainger Supply


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

what happened to a helper or apprentice? I'm sure you could sit in the a/c van and use binoculars to direct the change out!


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

It is humid in Phoenix?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

220, seriously, are you staying hydrated?

I find that is more of am issue as I get older.

I have to force myself to drink more, I rarely feel thirsty but I get the other symptoms.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The aches and pains of getting older really suck. I can tell you this for certain, if your shoulders feel like they are in need of a rotator cuff surgery you have likely just had stroke. Get to the hospital immediately before the heart attack occurs so your life can be saved. That's what happened to my dad at the age of 58 and he was on tip-top physical shape from his years of officiating high school basketball. 

Getting old sucks because if it's not electrical issues, sports, or politics, the only thing left to discuss are health issues. I'd really rather discuss the neutral conductor than health to be honest.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

When it's hot like that, I drink some Gatorade. Water just doesn't cut it when you are sweating profusely.:blink:

WE also carry a beach umbrella for situations like that when you have to work in one spot under the sun. Have to keep moving it around as the earth rotates ... 

I used mine for the first time this summer just 2 days ago. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What is the story with all those wires coming in above the bus thru, it seems, a punch hole with no protection, wp locknuts, etc? I do realize it is AZ.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What is the story with all those wires coming in above the bus thru, it seems, a punch hole with no protection, wp locknuts, etc? I do realize it is AZ.


Surely you jest! 

You've never seen one of 220's pictures either here or on Mike Holt's before? :blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Surely you jest!
> 
> You've never seen one of 220's pictures either here or on Mike Holt's before? :blink:



I have but they always, I thought, have a pvc fitting in the KO. Being above the buss is another issue altogether.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have but they always, I thought, have a pvc fitting in the KO.


Technically a violation, but the reality of the matter is that it's fine in his geographical area. I tend to use just a PVC box connector instead so that they're sleeved back into the wall an inch or so. Mind you, there are darned few outdoor panels in the northeast anyhow.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats the 220 trademark...It's some kind of snap bushing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Thats the 220 trademark...It's some kind of snap bushing.


I use them pretty regularly in the 1/2" size. From the 4-square on the side of a furnace, into the furnace sheet metal, in leiu of a chase nipple.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It just looks like there is no bushing there-- that was my point . Around here many people use a 2"PVC slip fitting (looks like a chase nipple without threads and a 2" PVC coup on the back side so the wires are sleeved into the wall.

I realize that 220 does this and around here it is also done but not above the buss-- but we get rain....:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It just looks like there is no bushing there-- that was my point . Around here many people use a 2"PVC slip fitting (looks like a chase nipple without threads and a 2" PVC coup on the back side so the wires are sleeved into the wall.
> 
> I realize that 220 does this and around here it is also done but not above the buss-- but we get rain....:laughing:


He said it has a bushing. I can see it. Put on your glasses Dennis!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I do it the same way. Around here, we get about 5" of rain a year, most of it in the form of snow. The inspectors around here realize this, and lighten up on the weatherproof rules. They'll bust set-screw connectors used outside, but a snap-in bushing behind a panel is OK.

Rob


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I realize that 220 does this and around here it is also done but not above the buss-- but we get rain....:laughing:



220 is not exactly big on code compliance. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I use them pretty regularly in the 1/2" size. From the 4-square on the side of a furnace, into the furnace sheet metal, in leiu of a chase nipple.


I do it that way too. 

What does this mean? :blink:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I do it that way too.
> 
> What does this mean? :blink:


 i like it when people use romex connectors like that


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

OK, I have recouperated.





> what happened to a helper or apprentice? I'm sure you could sit in the a/c van and use binoculars to direct the change out!


I actually did something like this one time. The panel was right by the pool so after I had it mounted and fed, I kicked back in the pool gfiving step by step instructions to a really new apprentice :thumbup:



> It is humid in Phoenix?


 
Usually it's very dry but July and Aug are bad.



> 220, seriously, are you staying hydrated?


It is my #1 concern but I stll have issues. I was cramping until about 7Pm last night. I drank over a gallon of water during the day and a couple Gatorades after work it wasn't enough. My urine was pretty clear so ????

I have one coming up next Tue/Wed so I'm going to try Gatorade instead of plain water.




> It just looks like there is no bushing there-- that was my point . Around here many people use a 2"PVC slip fitting (looks like a chase nipple without threads and a 2" PVC coup on the back side so the wires are sleeved into the wall.
> 
> I realize that 220 does this and around here it is also done but not above the buss-- but we get rain


Even though we don't get much rain, I realize now that I shouldn't punch holes in the back, above the bus. I do caulk the top and sides when I'm done but after 15 years and the right kind of storm, water could get in there.

The only time I do it is when I need to get more wire to work with. I will try harder in the future to avoid doing this. The male adapter would be a good idea the next time I feel the need to punch above the bus. It would sleeve the cables back into the wall.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I have to force myself to drink more


We have noticed that in your recent posts.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You could also use a 2" connector (PVC) with a sealing locknut. This would seal the entry and be compliant in terms of the hole above the buss.

Hey, be careful-- I had heat prostration years ago and, as you know it is know fun-- heat stroke is the next phase from there. I think it is much easier to gt dehydrated again-- It is like the thermostat in your body gets off. Be careful

About 35 years again I decided to borrow a friends bike in Tuscon so that I could bike out to the Senora dessert museum. I had a terrible time getting there and coming back I had to hitch a ride. Lucky for me someone had the room for me and the bike.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I have to force myself to drink more


Chris doesn't need to be forced to drink. Just pop one open and he will be at your door.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Chris doesn't need to be forced to drink. Just pop one open and he will be at your door.


The best beer is free beer. And with that a goodnight.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a "misting fan" for $139.00.. worth a shot :thumbsup:

http://www.rewci.com/afoumifan.html


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Were you on your period?

Do you silicone around the top and sides of the panels you put in, John? Any time I penetrate a wall behind a box or enclosure, I run a bead of silicone around it.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Do you silicone around the top and sides of the panels you put in, John? Any time I penetrate a wall behind a box or enclosure, I run a bead of silicone around it.


 
See post #30 near the bottom.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

steelersman said:


> See post #30 near the bottom.


:thumbsup:Completely missed it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> :thumbsup:Completely missed it.


Yeah and I missed the bushing thingy also. Good thing we have steelersman to keep us straight. :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

You can always count on me.


----------



## ccinst (Jun 8, 2009)

From one old guy to another, you do nice work!!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I use them pretty regularly in the 1/2" size. From the 4-square on the side of a furnace, into the furnace sheet metal, in leiu of a chase nipple.


It's nice to hear someone else uses 4 squares on furnaces too. I absolutely hate seeing a handy box with a chunk of flex taped to whatever duct they could find.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> It's nice to hear someone else uses 4 squares on furnaces too. I absolutely hate seeing a handy box with a chunk of flex taped to whatever duct they could find.


Shallow handy boxes are my first clue that the boiler or furnace was wired by the plumber or HVAC guy.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I hate a shallow handy box.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I hate a shallow handy box.



You just hate one? What about the rest of them?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You just hate one? What about the rest of them?


 I hate them all you funny guy.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You just hate one? What about the rest of them?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

